# Massachusetts logger dead in truck accident



## husqvarna257 (Feb 10, 2020)

Lost a good local logger yesterday. Hard working guy. prayers for the family

STOCKBRIDGE, Mass. (WWLP) – A Wales man is dead after crashing into a gully off the highway in Stockbridge Sunday morning.

According to State Police, troopers received reports of a crash on I-90 Westbound in Stockbridge just after 7:30 a.m. Sunday.

When troopers arrived, they discovered a logging truck had drove off the left side of the highway and crashed into a gully in the median.

State Police identified the driver of the truck as, 73-year-old Roger F. Tetreault, of Wales. He was pronounced dead on the scene.

Detective units assigned to Berkshire County District Attorney’s Office are investigating the cause of the crash.


----------



## SS396driver (Feb 19, 2020)

Sorry to hear. I go to Stockbridge couple of weekends every summer on the motorcycle


----------



## Cycledude (Feb 29, 2020)

Sounds like possibly some kind of medical issue


----------

